# Ricoh Aficio GELJET Inkjet Printer SG 2100N



## raukane (Oct 7, 2013)

Good Day Everyone

I'm based in South Africa and I need your help.

I currently have a vinyl cutter and a heat press machine. They have served me well for the past 4 years. I now want to give my clients full colour T-shirt printing and i'm interested in sublimation.

I was told Ricoh has one of the best printers for sublimation. Can I use the Ricoh SG 2100 to print full colour graphics on sublimation paper and heat press the graphics onto a 100% cotton t-shirt?

Here is the link to printer I want, with all its features: Ricoh Aficio GELJET Single Function Inkjet Printer | Raru

Please help

I'm very sorry if this issue has been addressed elsewhere on the forum (can i have the link)

Regards


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Raukane, belated welcome.
The 2100 is an ancient printer and although it runs Dye-Sub ink (and by the way that one does NOT have Dye-Sub ink in it) it does not do a very good job of printing out quality prints (I have one sitting right behind me) it is good for cartoon style graphics but not for photo realistic. It does not have a 'powerdriver' ICC profile and you cannot get one for it. I have tried.
The 'powerdriver' is locked to 3100 Ricohs and above. which is what I use in my shop. but you must run Sawgrass inks for it to work, and wow does it work, everytime without fail or screwing you about like Epsons do.
BUT!! You cannot Dye Sub onto cotton full stop! it has to be at least 80% polyester and only as dark as light ash colours.
I use a process called subli-cotton if I'm desperate to print a logo on cotton and it works very well but is expensive to use costing at least double that of sublimation.
I get my supply of that from BMS printerowners.com in the UK.
Although you might be disappointed with my observations, A,, Polyester shirts are a great product and a lot of my customers want just them. and B,, once you start sublimation you'll find there are thousands of different products that you can offer to your clients.
Tip?? Dont bother with paid design progs, get yourself into Serif PagePlus/PhotoPlus. even the older versions down around X5 work great.


----------



## raukane (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok thanks you for the info. Much appreciated.

Very helpful


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You're welcome, just telling it like it is 'cos life's expensive enough.


----------



## raukane (Oct 7, 2013)

Tell me Dekzion can these t-shirts be washing machine washed? Do they fade after a few washing cycles? Please inbox me a link to your site or some of your work please - for motivation.

I'm gonna sell my kidney to buy this printer, there is a supplier in South Africa. I'll have to convince my clients to change from 100% cotton to 100% polyester tees.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The images never fade. I tell my customers that if they wash them at 400f there could be a problem haha.
No, I have customers come back time after time, one child had a photo taken standing next to a Spiderman at a show put on a shirt, and now he's grown out of it, which has annoyed him because it still looks like it did when I did it 18 months ago.
I've just uploaded photo's into my album 'honeystreet April' it's just some of the stuff we remember to take a pic of. there's a couple of shirts in there in polyester. the Safety vest is another good seller, and takes a great image which again never changes. there's also the hoodie with Dragons that's wearing as expected and still gets commented on when she goes out.
Attached it's a wolf off a postcard from Canada on an old guys shirt now

If you sell your kidney make sure it comes with Sawgrass ink and it is at least the 3100 to get the powerdriver.


----------



## karanpatel9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Whole discussion is informative.


----------



## karanpatel9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dekzion said:


> Raukane, belated welcome.
> The 2100 is an ancient printer and although it runs Dye-Sub ink (and by the way that one does NOT have Dye-Sub ink in it) it does not do a very good job of printing out quality prints (I have one sitting right behind me) it is good for cartoon style graphics but not for photo realistic. It does not have a 'powerdriver' ICC profile and you cannot get one for it. I have tried.
> The 'powerdriver' is locked to 3100 Ricohs and above. which is what I use in my shop. but you must run Sawgrass inks for it to work, and wow does it work, everytime without fail or screwing you about like Epsons do.
> BUT!! You cannot Dye Sub onto cotton full stop! it has to be at least 80% polyester and only as dark as light ash colours.
> ...


I think This printer has a little impression, full front access and simple availability. It includes Ricoh drivers quick drying Liquid Gel™ innovation to improve shading imprinting in shops, organizations and home workplaces all around. 
GELJET™ printers utilize quick drying gooey, shade based Liquid Gel™ that does not saturate paper and dries quick. It conveys great shading requiring little to no effort on plain paper. What's more, since Liquid Gel™ dries right away, it additionally empowers rapid duplex printing.


----------

